# Anyone have a reputable supplier of addressable LED tape?



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

I've got a project that it might be good for, but I'll need a reputable supplier and, no, Sparkfun and Adafruit are not my first choices.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Alibaba?


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

I said reputable.

I'm beginning to suspect it all comes from Worldsemi anyway. Oh, well.


----------



## Fred_W (Jul 3, 2015)

randolph333 said:


> I said reputable.
> 
> I'm beginning to suspect it all comes from Worldsemi anyway. Oh, well.


I'm in China, i don't think they all come from one company... there are a lot of manufacturers around, but most of the products won't satisfy you.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I like to think your response was sent via shipping container through Long Beach.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

Lol!


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

More seriously, Fred_W, do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Fred_W (Jul 3, 2015)

randolph333 said:


> More seriously, Fred_W, do you have any suggestions?


Send me the details and a photo, i'll keep an eye for you okay? i don't sell those, but i might be able to find a comparatively okay supplier for you.

[email protected]


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What's addressable LED tape?


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

"Addressable" LED tape is LED tape where each LED can be turned on and off individually. Each LED has an identifying number used to control it, which is called its "address," hence, addressable LED tape. The only manufacturer I know to name is WorldSemi in Shenzhen; their English-language web site is here.

Addressable LED tape is mostly used decoratively, though I believe that in China there are major architectural lighting projects using addressable LED technology involving hundreds of thousands of LEDs.


----------

